# [SOLVED] USB Device Not Recognized



## sage.doll (Oct 26, 2007)

I'm on Windows XP Usb Root Hub. Not on 2.0
Granted that I haven't been on 2.0, but ipod/itunes have been able to work for over a year and a half. My cellphone works when I connect it to the USB port still. The iPod doesn't read at all.

When I connect it, it reads - _One of the USB devices attached to this computer has malfunction and Windows does not recognize it._

Here's what it looks like.









The *Unknown Device* is my iPod that's plugged in. When I pull it out, that *Unknown Device *is gone.

I have tried just about everything from resetting my iPod. Reinstalling iTunes. Hitting the Menu/Select, or the Select/Play option on the iPod. Still nothing works.

My iPod works with a wall adapter, just not when it's connected to the PC.
I hope these details help enough.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: USB Device Not Recognized*

in the device manager uninstall all listed usb
shut down
unplug all usb plugs
reboot twice
replug in plugs


----------



## sage.doll (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: USB Device Not Recognized*

Thanks, it works again!


----------

